# This bit, that bit, which bit??



## MajorClementine (Sep 25, 2016)

I've been driving Clementine in a basic snaffle bit. It works okay for me (I'd like to try her in a french link) but for my son (6 yo) he needs just a little more control. Mostly when she is trying to trot on the way back to the barn and his arms start to get tired. He's a pretty small kid (45lbs at 6 years old) and he doesn't jerk on the reins or anything so I think he'd be okay with a bit with a little more leverage to keep her down just a bit. I am teaching him to have quiet/soft hands (I am heavy handed from riding an ex-race horse who direct reins... kinda) and he just needs a tiny bit more control when she is in a mood.

For me, I'll keep working her around cones and down fence lines in the snaffle to work on her response as well as my own heavy hands.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 26, 2016)

I love the myler bits, I use them just like a snaffle as I hate the nutcracker action you get from just a plain snaffle, so it is the first bit my horses go into. I do like how you can move the reins to the second section (inner section on the bottom). I'll try and attach a picture, and then you can use it like a leverage bit if you need a little more one day. I have never had a horse not like this mouth piece. Myler's are spendy but high quality and they last forever!! I wouldn't suggest getting the knock off one, a lot of people get them, but I also have heard horror stories about them...


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 26, 2016)

I know very little about bits so explain this one to me a little. So the reins connect to the outer part of the cheek piece correct? You stated to the inner section for more leverage for my son (so below the little "ball"). What is the loop on the top of the cheek piece for?

I was thinking that I would like to invest in a good quality bit so I am okay with the price tag on the Myler bits if it is the right bit.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2016)

You cannot attach an overcheck to the myler.

I used to have one but my horses prefer the simple french link. The myler is a gorgeous thing, but it is somewhat heavy.

Instead of investing in a leverage bit, your son may just need a little more experience to handle her. It takes a lot of knowledge to use a leverage bit properly, IMO.

You might find she responds to a french link bit better than the snaffle; the break hitting the roof of her mouth may be part of the reason she "gets in a mood".

Soon you too will have a bit collection!


----------



## jventresca (Sep 27, 2016)

Bits are very personal things! I don't use any single jointed bits since they can have a nutcracker effect on the horse's jaw. They can hit the palette on a horse with a shallow one. I use two types of mouthpieces on most of my horses; a Mullen mouth, solid piece with a slight curve towards the front and a French link, with two joints connecting a bean or infinity shaped piece. I usually use snaffles with one of those mouth pieces. If you need more control you could try a butterfly bit. It would come with either of those mouthpieces and can be used with a snaffle setting or a curb setting for leverage.

I would recommend Iowa Valley Carriage for bits. I bought most of mine at Driving Essentials before I knew about Iowa Valley and paid a LOT more for them.

These are butterfly bits, also called post bits. The top loop is for the cheekpiece. The hooks are for a curb chain. The curb chain helps provide the leverage. The rounder loop on top of the side two loops is the snaffle setting. Put your reins there when you're planning to do all the driving and it works just like a snaffle. The bottom loop is for the curb setting. When the reins are attached there the leverage comes into play. You can attach a side check to the cheekpiece loop, or to the top rein ring if it fits better. The lower picture is actually of an arch bit where the curve is up instead of forward.







I've tried a lots of bits in fifty years of driving and riding. The horse will tell you what bit they like.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 27, 2016)

I agree! Bits are totally a personal preference kind of thing, as well as what your horse likes. I have trained one horse that loved a bit I would never use on any other horse, but that horse LOVED that bit.. so I let the horse pick haha!

To answer your question on the myler, the top rectangle type hole is where you attach the bridle. This picture is on a sale page for the harness and bit so I assume its ok to use. For training purposes or your purpose you can put the reins on the inside, bottom section for some leverage (not sure if that is show legal or not, but we have used it for day when the horses just need a little leverage. Again, I think we both know, your son will learn the ropes in how to handle her, but sometimes kids just dont have the strength when the horses decide they want to not listen quite so well



Also, you can use an overcheck or a side check if you want with Myler bits, I am not sure where that came from?


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and explanations. I think I will get her out of her curent single jointed bit and see how she does.

As for leverage, the only time my son needs a more leverage is when Clem is excited and he has to hold her back. Sometimes she just wares him out and at his age and size I'd feel a little better if he had a little help until he gets older. I like these bits with the option to move the reins so we can use it as we need rather than having to pick one or the other.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 27, 2016)

The gorgeous picture: if the headstall and check leathers are not VERY thin they will not both go in that ring. This was discussed a few years ago here and people tried to find solutions. The myler did not work for my driving bridle. Or maybe the myler has been modified to address this issue since then. This photo is the myler I had. (I was experimenting with a boot string as a flash band for a horse that kept putting his tongue over the bit.)You can see there is no room for an check strap to fit nicely.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes I guess it would depend on the bridle, as for most bits, unless it is just a snaffle.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2016)

I've been looking on Iowa Valley Carriage and I think I'm going to try their "Bean" link snaffle. We'll see how Clementine does in that bit. I'm thinking she may respond better even to my son without the nutcracker effect of the single joint snaffle she has now.

If I feel like I still need a little more leverage for my son we'll go to a butterfly for when he is driving her.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 6, 2016)

Did you get your bit yet?


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 6, 2016)

I haven't yet. I've been slammed with work and the weather has been so bad that driving has been the last thing on my mind. I need to order it and a couple of bells to clip on my harness. I just really like bells...


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 20, 2016)

An overcheck is rightfully supposed to be connected to a check bit...a very small, separate bit. They are available in mini size. Thus, there is no reason to try to connect one to the headstall loops on a Myler.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 20, 2016)

Margo_C-T said:


> An overcheck is rightfully supposed to be connected to a check bit...a very small, separate bit. They are available in mini size. Thus, there is no reason to try to connect one to the headstall loops on a Myler.


Which overcheck bit do you recommend, Margo? I've seen leather and metal ones on sites. Not as common in the US; I've only seen them used by National exhibitors.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 20, 2016)

Marsha, I know nothing about leather bits, but it doesn't seem to me that such would last long. I have one, a simple mullen mouth, but don't recall where I got it...maybe from some friends who got out of showing minis years ago. I expect you should be able to find them in any serious supplier's catalog; call them up and ask; some may not regularly keep them in stock because most mini horse drivers are unaware of them and their proper use. I never used the one I have, because I didn't use an overcheck...hate the things...only used side checks in the show ring after I got a bit wiser(did use an overcheck way back early on, only on the first horse I trained and showed(to AMHA Champion, btw) in Roadster. I can't think of a genuine *reason* to use an overcheck, unless you breed show and are 'required' to. I used a side check in the breed show ring because it was required; otherwise, only lightly so they would 'self-correct' if trying to snatch a bite of grass. It actually is NOT correct to attach an overcheck to the regular bit; it sends confusing signals, at the very least. That said, if planning to seriously breed show, and properly use a check bit, give the horse PLENTY of time to acclimate to the use and application of the bit.Too often, so-called 'training' of driving minis is rushed and quite incomplete, with the horse 'forced' into a false frame using 'headsets', side reins, then using overchecks and running martingale. Horses end up breaking at the crest, over bent, leaning on the bit (sometimes actually 'pulling' their load with their mouth)with a dropped back and trailing behind....not in a true collected frame, seeking contact with the bit....factors which cannot be RUSHED.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Oct 21, 2016)

I use a leather overcheck bit (along with most of the people at the barn). They seem to really like the leather vs another metal bit in their mouth. An overcheck vs a side-check work very differently so saying you can use either on any horse I dont believe is true, some horses do better with one vs the other and they do have a time and place. I dont train my horses to rely on them and train with them unhooked most of the time but it is a tool to help us with our driving horses. Since we are not on our back and cannot use our seat and legs (at least that is how I think of it). I don't understand why people are against them, unless they are using them to set their horses head and not actually train them to collect and give to the bit and have impulsion..... If you do go with leather, I get mine from Ozark, I dont like just the rolled piece of leather, I like the one Ozark makes (if they still have it) it is sewn and the leather is shaped to be round and soft.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 21, 2016)

I have seen that overcheck bit in Ozark and pondered purchasing. I would need someone to help me adjust it; no one I know personally has been on the same planet with an overcheck bit. I've only seen it used once at a show.

I wonder if it would help my resistant Rowdy? He does get overwhelmed and a little confused with too many signals. Perhaps only having the reins to signal would help him.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 30, 2016)

I only use sidechecks--when I use a check at all, which is rare--and none of my mini bridles came with the extra bit holders. (my big horse driving bridles--the side check ones-- had straps sewn in to attach a check bit to) So--when I use a sidecheck it has to be attached to the driving bit.


----------

